# Granite State Wheelman’s Tri-State Seacoast Century, Sept 23-24, 2006



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 6, 2006)

The Granite State Wheelman’s 33rd Annual Tri-State Seacoast Century will be held September 23-24, 2006

New this year: 
Flat-rate registration fee for the whole weekend! Ride Saturday, Sunday, or both days for one price. No need to ride in the rain if the other day is nice. Maybe do the whole Century on Saturday then take a shorter ride on Sunday before heading home!

Registration: $30.00 will include both days and will be processed on-line by Active.com. A $3.00 fee will be added for their services. Headquarters again to be at Hampton Beach State Park. Format will be much like the 2005 event with rides of 25, 50, 63, and 100 miles being offered on both Saturday and Sunday. Support services will include snack items, rest stops available about every 25 miles, sag wagon, trip time log, and an event T-shirt. Rides start at 7:00 a.m. (or later if desired) with all services terminating at 5:00 p.m. 

Please visit their page on Active.com to register. All registrations will be accepted on-line only - no mail-ins or walk-ins. Just be sure to sign up early as they have a limit of 1,600 riders for the weekend! For more information please visit thier web site http://www.granitestatewheelmen.org/SCC/SCC-HomePage.htm for all details.


On-Line Registration closed August 27. Mail-in and walk-in registrations will not available.

There will be no planned group dinner on Friday evening due to the low participation in the past two years. There are many local and excellent restaurants where cyclists may gather to swap stories, talk about the event, and dine when and where you wish. For more information about restaurants and accommodations, please visit www.hamptonbeach.com, call 1-866-230-9011, or contact the Hampton Chamber of Commerce at 1-800-GET-A-TAN.

Volunteers Needed:  About 80 people will be needed to work five-hour shifts in support of this annual and very popular event. If you can help from 7 AM to noon or noon to 5 PM either Saturday, September 23, or Sunday, September 24, please contact Century Volunteer Coordinator Jean Manning at 603-434-4011, email GSWcontact@aol.com. All volunteers will receive a free event registration for themselves (or another lucky person) plus TWO T-shirts -- the standard "participant" shirt and a special, highly noticeable "volunteer" shirt. 

This is a good ride along the Seacoast roads of Mass, NH and Maine to the Nubble Light House.  Except for a few hills in Maine, it is relatively flat, however the wind creates a challenge...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 22, 2006)

...bump...this is a fun ride...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jun 22, 2006)

sounds good but it's right in the middle of the 24 hour MTB race "season" up here.  I don't like to miss those blood baths.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> sounds good but it's right in the middle of the 24 hour MTB race "season" up here.  I don't like to miss those blood baths.



Sicko.

I did one as a part of a four man team.  It was fun, but f'in torturous at the same time.  We should've trained harder, but still managed to pull second place and on the same lap as the first place team.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

Back on topic, this is a ride I'd really like to do because I've never ridden up there and I would love to see the scenery.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll be doing the NBW Flattest Century in the East a couple of weeks before. I don't know if I really would be up for 2 centuries that close together.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Back on topic, this is a ride I'd really like to do because I've never ridden up there and I would love to see the scenery.


The event is "Off-Season" so lodging is not nearly as expensive as "Peak Season"...


----------



## freeheelwilly (Jun 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Sicko.
> 
> I did one as a part of a four man team. It was fun, but f'in torturous at the same time. We should've trained harder, but still managed to pull second place and on the same lap as the first place team.


 
Wuss. :wink:  I do 'em solo.  First time I got involved I couldn't find 3 other nuts so I just said fuggit I'll do it myself.  I found I really like it just being me; nobody else to worry about - nobody else to blame.  Simple.

2nd's a great finish btw.  Congrats.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 24, 2006)

63-Mile Sunday Ride in 3-1/2 Hours.  Great SSE Tailwind when cycling towards Maine, thus providing a difficult headwind returning back to parking area.  Got a nice T-Shirt for my effort.  The Sheriff at the Memorial Bridge said Saturday's event was completed in a down-pour, made me happy I waited until Sunday to ride.


----------

